# Garmin panoptix livescope



## cpete2056 (Sep 12, 2017)

Selling my livescope (transducer and black box)
Used like new.. had it for about a year… just doesn’t fit my style… text for actual pics or questions
$1100 OBO located at portage lakes.. Akron Ohio 44319

Thanks,
Chase 
330-771-2737











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cpete2056 (Sep 12, 2017)

Bump.. sorry $1100 was a typo… the unit is $950 OBO


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mnhovinga (Dec 13, 2018)

cpete2056 said:


> Bump.. sorry $1100 was a typo… the unit is $950 OBO
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Does it come with all cables? Which transducer does it come with?


----------



## cpete2056 (Sep 12, 2017)

mnhovinga said:


> Does it come with all cables? Which transducer does it come with?


Yes all cables and the original transducer I believe LVS32..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mnhovinga (Dec 13, 2018)

sent PM


----------



## cpete2056 (Sep 12, 2017)

Sold


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

